# Gaming Laptop für maximal ~1200 EUR



## Xantmann (22. März 2020)

*Gaming Laptop für maximal ~1200 EUR*

[FONT=&quot]Servus Leute,[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1. Wofür möchtest du deinen Laptop nutzen?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gaming vor allem, aber auch Office[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1.1. Möchtest du den Laptop in erster Linie mobil oder stationär nutzen? Wie mobil soll der Laptop sein? Soll es ein 2in1-Notebook/Convertible sein?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]sowohl als auch, kein 2in1/convertible[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1.2. Wenn du Spiele spielen möchtest: Welche Spiele? Welcher Detailgrad?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aktuell eher DOTA / LoL, möchte allerdings auch die Option auf anspruchsvollere Spiele offen haben[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]1.3. Musik-/Bild-/Videobearbeitung oder CAD: Welche Software? Professionell oder Hobby?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]nichts bisher[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2. Wie groß soll das Display sein? Möchtest du einen Touchscreen oder eine besonders hohe Display-Qualität?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]17 wäre schön, sind da große Preisunterschiede zu 15?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3. Wie lang soll die Akkulaufzeit sein?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]keine exakten Vorgaben, eher zweitrangig, da hauptsächlich daheim genutzt wird[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]4. Welches Betriebssystem möchtest du nutzen? Ist eine Lizenz vorhanden? Soll das Notebook schon ein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert haben? Bekommst du Windows über die Uni?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Windows 10 Home. Am liebsten vorinstalliert, nicht über Uni möglich[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]5. Hast du Wünsche bezüglich des Designs, der Verarbeitungsqualität, des Materials oder der Farbe?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]bin ich flexibel[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]6. Gibt es noch andere besondere Anforderungen, die nicht abgefragt wurden? Große Festplatte? Nummernblock? Tastaturbeleuchtung? Stiftunterstützung? Docking per USB-C/Thunderbolt 3? CD/DVD-Laufwerk? (Bildungs-)Rabatte? Service & Garantie? Wartungsmöglichkeiten? SD-Kartenleser?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tastaturbeleuchtung und Nummernblock wären gut[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]7. Wie viel Geld bist du bereit auszugeben? Kommt ein Gebrauchtkauf in Frage?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gebraucht nein. Geld bis ca. 1200 EUR[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe mich etwas mit dem Thema beschäftigt und es haben sich einige Fragen ergeben:[/FONT]



Kann man sich Laptops auch selbst zusammenstellen (lassen - da ich das nicht kann)? Ist das merklich günstiger?
Ist eine große SSD (1TB) besser als eine Mischung aus großer HDD und kleinerer SSD?
16 GB RAM ausreichend?
GeForce GTX 1660Ti mit Max-Q Design -> taugt die Grafikkarte was? Ich kenne mich hier leider nicht aus.
Wie groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen i5 und i7 zum Beispiel? Kann mit den Abkürzungen wenig anfangen.
Sollte man bei iX nun immer die aktuellste 9XXX Serie nehmen?

[FONT=&quot]Ich will mit dem Notebook keine Bäume ausreißen, gleichzeitig möchte ich allerdings "für die Zukunft gewappnet" sein, also soll es sich nicht nach 2 Jahren schon wieder komplett veraltet anfühlen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe folgendes Notebook gefunden, welches ich sehr ansprechend finde:[/FONT]
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+pavilion+17+cd0112ng+620879?nbb=8f14e4

[FONT=&quot]Allerdings ist hier kein Windows installiert. Kann man das sorgenfrei über Lizengo erwerben? Sonst würde ja ein Riesen Kostenblock noch auf mich zukommen extra.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ich erhoffe mir aus meinem Thread:[/FONT]



Antworten auf meine Fragen
Hinweise, auf was ich achten sollte, was vielleicht nicht so offensichtlich ist
Ist der Vergleichslaptop von HP, den ich online gestellt habe, geeignet, was ist eure Meinung dazu?
Vielleicht sogar eine Empfehlung für einen Laptop

[FONT=&quot]Vielen vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus Nürnberg[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Alex[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2020)

Xantmann schrieb:


> Kann man sich Laptops auch selbst zusammenstellen (lassen - da ich das nicht kann)? Ist das merklich günstiger?


Es gibt vereinzelt auch Hersteller, bei denen du einzelne Komponenten auf Wunsch ändern kannst, zB Schenker https://bestware.com/de/schenker-media-17.html  oder Gamingguru https://www.gamingguru.de/guru-sun.html#8df92d3411a4edaaec541f7b636bc68f  oder Dell. 

Das ist aber eher idR nie billiger, als wenn du ein anderes Modell suchst, dass sowieso schon die gewünschten Daten hat. Außer natürlich das konfigurierbare Modell ist qualitativ sehr gut und kostet allein deswegen schon mehr, und du suchst ein alternatives "Billig-Modell"   Oft ist es aber auch sowieso recht teuer, zB 50€ Aufpreis für 16 statt 8 GB RAM, obwohl der Preisunterschied beim selberkaufen nur 25€ beträgt.



> Ist eine große SSD (1TB) besser als eine Mischung aus großer HDD und kleinerer SSD?


 Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Bei Games hat eine SSD bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur den Vorteil der schnelleren Ladezeiten, daher wäre es nicht "schlimm", wenn du Games irgendwann auf die HDD installieren "musst". Normale Daten wie zb Videos, Bilder, Dokumente kannst du sowieso auf HDD machen. Auch hier dauert das Laden dann halt etwas länger, aber da sprechen wir dann ja von zB 7-8 Sekunden beim Öffnen einer rel. großen Gallerie, damit die Vorschaubilder für die Gallerie angezeigt wird, statt nur 1-2 Sekunden per SSD. 



> 16 GB RAM ausreichend?


 auf jeden Fall. Außer Du würdest so was wie CAD auf höherem Niveau machen.



> GeForce GTX 1660Ti mit Max-Q Design -> taugt die Grafikkarte was? Ich kenne mich hier leider nicht aus.


 In Deiner Preisklasse: ja. Vlt. wäre schon eine RTX 2060 drin. Für die genannten Games wäre aber schon eine GTX 1660 "zu viel"  



> Wie groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen i5 und i7 zum Beispiel? Kann mit den Abkürzungen wenig anfangen.


 i7 haben in der Regel mehr Threads. Grob kann man sagen: i7 bei der gleichen Familie, also bei den zB 9000er-CPUs, ist besser als i5. In Einzelfällen, also je nach dem, um welche Software es geht, kann aber ein i5 mit gutem Takt auch besser als ein i7 mit weniger Takt sein.



> Sollte man bei iX nun immer die aktuellste 9XXX Serie nehmen?


 Nein, die 8000er sind auch gut - es hängt immer vom einzelnen Modell ab. Mancher 8000er ist schneller als ein 9000er, die Top-Modelle bei den 9000ern sind halt immer schneller. 




> [FONT="]Ich habe folgendes Notebook gefunden, welches ich sehr ansprechend finde:[/FONT][URL]https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+pavilion+17+cd0112ng+620879?nbb=8f14e4[/URL]  [/QUOTE] Das macht nen guten Eindruck - natürlich gibt es auch Modelle, die die gleichen Daten und teurer sind, weil sie "qualitativ" hochwertiger sind. Scheint aber ein gutes Paket für den Preis zu sein.
> 
> [QUOTE]
> [COLOR=#141414][FONT="]Allerdings ist hier kein Windows installiert. Kann man das sorgenfrei über Lizengo erwerben? Sonst würde ja ein Riesen Kostenblock noch auf mich zukommen extra.[/FONT]


 ich kenn den Laden nicht. Aber die "billigen" Lizenzen funktionieren an sich immer, und falls nicht, bekommt man direkt nen neuen Key. Das sind idr "Volumen"-Lizenzen für Firmen, zB 1000 Lizenzen - wenn die mal aufgebraucht sind, wird man Probleme bei einer Neuinstallation haben - aber direkt nach dem Kauf dürfte es kein Problem sein. Bei zB Amazon gibt es aber auch (direkt von Amazon als Händler) für 120€ einen echten 100% kompletten "Einzel"key, den könntest du problemlos immer wieder verwenden. 

Ansonsten hast du aber eh keine Wahl, wenn es eine GTX 1660 Ti sein soll. Bis ca 1250€ gibt es in 17 Zoll und mit 16GB zwar auch noch andere Notebooks, aber die haben dann auch kein Windows UND eine kleinere SSD.  

Eine Option wäre vlt noch das hier https://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-l340-17irh-gaming-81ll00aqge-a2185495.html?hloc=de  Das hat Windows, aber nur eine GTX 1650 und nur 480GB SSD. Oder hier mit 1TB SSD https://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-l340-17irh-gaming-81ll0020ge-a2078844.html?hloc=de  ebenso von Acer https://geizhals.de/acer-nitro-5-an517-51-55x2-schwarz-nh-q5cev-01r-a2203418.html?hloc=de   aber eben alle nur mit ner GTX 1650.


----------



## Xantmann (22. März 2020)

Super und umfangreiche Antwort, vielen lieben Dank!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2020)

Xantmann schrieb:


> Super und umfangreiche Antwort, vielen lieben Dank!!!!



Kein Thema. Schau ruhig auch mal bei Dell, die haben oft auch Coupon-Aktionen. Allerdings ist die Seite teils etwas unübersichtlich, wenn man in Ruhe suchen will.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2020)

Hier wären noch 2 Alternativen:

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-tuf-gaming-fx705du-au121t-2595334.html  aber nur 8GB RAM, hier mit 16GB https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-tuf-gaming-fx705-fx705du-au019t-2575485.html  Beide mit Windows, aber nur 512Gb SSD. Aber ansonsten auch gute CPUs, 17 Zoll, GTX 1660 Ti.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (23. März 2020)

Ich klinke mich mal mit ein, da ich auch wieder auf der Suche bin. Ich hatte ein potentes Notebook mit Vega10 ausprobiert und suche nun aber eines mit eigener GPU.

Falls du sowas wie das neue COD etc spielen willst, nimm mindestens die gtx1660ti. Denn solche Spiele brauchen schon mittlerweile mehr als 4GB GPUs. 

Was haltet ihr von diesem Schmuckstück?

https://krotus-computer.de/notebooks/817/enthusiast-gaming-16#d9e2beb3da5f8a372fb15694de11e15c

Hab es bei Youtube gefunden, der Test dort war sehr positiv.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2020)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal mit ein, da ich auch wieder auf der Suche bin. Ich hatte ein potentes Notebook mit Vega10 ausprobiert und suche nun aber eines mit eigener GPU.
> 
> Falls du sowas wie das neue COD etc spielen willst, nimm mindestens die gtx1660ti. Denn solche Spiele brauchen schon mittlerweile mehr als 4GB GPUs.
> 
> ...


Hab ich noch nie von gehört, aber die Daten für den Preis wären gut.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (24. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie von gehört, aber die Daten für den Preis wären gut.



Bei Krotus hab ich meinen letzten Gaming PC gekauft, sehr nette Leute. 

Zum Preis, da kommt natürlich noch was zu. Aufrüsten auf 16gb RAM und 500gb SSD + Versand wären das am Ende 1320 Euro.
Also ne Stange Geld. Dafür eine potentes CPU und die vollwertige RTX2060.


----------



## Xantmann (26. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Vielen Dank schon mal!!!

Ich habe mir jetzt das oben genannte HP Pavilion Notebook 17 cd0112ng gekauft.

Grundsätzlich bin ich ganz zufrieden damit, allerdings ist die Haptik an der ein oder anderen Stelle verbesserungswürdig. Ich bin auch immer noch am Überlegen, ob nicht ein 15 Zoll Laptop besser wäre.

Heute bin ich zufällig auf einen HP Omen gestoßen, welcher im Angebot nur knapp 130 Euro teurer ist als mein gekauftes Notebook, dafür allerdings mit RTX 2060 Grafikkarte und besserem Bildschirm daherkommt.
Allgemein ist ja Omen die "bessere" Gaming Serie von HP, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+omen+15+dh0140ng+620788

Einziges Manko: Statt der 1 TB SSD ist hier 256 GB SSD + 1 TB HDD verbaut. Ich schätze man nutzt dann für alle Programme die SSD und zum Speichern von Bildern etc. die HDD.
Zwei Fragen dazu:
1. Funktioniert das automatisch mit dem "sinnvollen" Ansprechen der jeweiligen Festplatte oder muss ich jeweils manuell auswählen, auf welcher Festplatte ich jetzt was speichere. Tut mir leid für die Frage, ich kenne mich einfach dabei nicht aus.
2. Haltet ihr die Kombi kleinere SSD+große HDD für einen gravierenden Nachteil gegenüber großer SSD? Also quasi aus eurer persönlichen Sicht K.O.-Kriterium?

Allgemein: Findet ihr den Tausch auf den anderen Laptop eine gute Idee? (Abgesehen vom Preis)

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2020)

Xantmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal!!!
> 
> ...


 Das musst du selbst machen. Standardmäßig wird immer auf der Windows-Platte gespeichert, und das ist dann zu 99,9% die SSD. Ausnahmen sind zB Änderungen der Speicherortes in einem "Client". Wenn Du zum Beispiel bei Steam ein Spiel installierst und dort dann zum ersten Mal die Festplatte als Speicherort angibst, obwohl Steam selbst auf der SSD installiert ist, macht Steam einen neuen Ordner auf der Festplatte UND wird beim nächsten Spiel zuerst auch diesen Ordner vorschlagen. 



> 2. Haltet ihr die Kombi kleinere SSD+große HDD für einen gravierenden Nachteil gegenüber großer SSD? Also quasi aus eurer persönlichen Sicht K.O.-Kriterium?


 K.O. auf keinen Fall. Aber auf die 256GB-SSD passen dann halt nur wenige Games. 




> Allgemein: Findet ihr den Tausch auf den anderen Laptop eine gute Idee? (Abgesehen vom Preis)


 Nur wenn du wirklich unglücklich mit dem jetzigen bist. Denn von der "Qualität" her wird der Omen möglicherweise auch nicht besser sein. Optisch sieht er halt mehr nach Gaming aus, aber da er ne RTX 2060 hat, wird allein das den Mehrpreis erklären und nicht etwa eine bessere Qualität. 


Es ist nämlich so: Dein 17-Zoll-HP hat ja ca 1300€ gekostet. In 15 Zoll wäre ein vergleichbares Modell ca 150€ günstiger. Hätte er bei 17 Zoll eine RTX 2060, wäre er wiederum 300€ teurer. 

Jetzt hast du aber einen 15 Zoll, RTX 2060 rausgesucht. Der müsste wegen der Größe also 150€ günstiger sein, wegen der RXT 2060 aber 300€ teurer - also in der Summe 150€ teurer. Und genau das ist ja der Fall, also DÜRFTE die Qualität in etwa identisch sein. Zumal wegen der Größe und der besseren Karte mehr Kosten in die Kühlung fließen müssten.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (1. April 2020)

Xantmann schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt das oben genannte HP Pavilion Notebook 17 cd0112ng gekauft.



Darf ich fragen wie es mit der Leistung sowie Lautstärke aussieht?
Ich hätte mir eher den von Krotus gekauft da 2060 und Test mit guten Daten aber eben 200 teurer als dein HP. 

Aber in etwa diese Specs interessieren mich auch daher meine Frage: Wie läuft der in Spielen und wie laut wird er in Spielen?


----------

